# Identifying silver purity



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2009)

Hello, 
Can someone please tell me a good method to identify the purity of silver?
There are several posts about refining, but is there a way to determine if it is pure before going through all those processes?
Even better, does anyone know of a good youtube video on this subject?
Any advice would be greatly appreciated 

JK


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 27, 2009)

Chaos,

Follow the Guided Tour Link below and read the reaction list section. It outlines with pictures the various silver tests and many other things.

STeve


----------



## gold4mike (Nov 18, 2009)

Steve,

The Schwerter's Solution mentioned in your linked post is made with 35% Nitric and Potassium Dichromate. Is the homemade Nitric from your cold recipe sufficient for this purpose?


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 18, 2009)

As long as you have removed the chloride it should be fine. 

Steve


----------

